# Cutting boards



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

So some of you don't think I'm pulling your leg.  Here are the cutting boards I plan to take to the craft show next month. I settled on one standard size these are all 8"x10" black walnut and red oak mix all been finished with mineral oil.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice.

Jerry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*Beautifull!!

Hope you make some $$$ with them!!*
​
What kind of prices are you looking for?


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice looking cutting boards, looks like something my wife would like also. Question: I'm making 18" doll furniture, and I want to sale them at craft fairs before the holidays. What do they charge at these type of events for a table? I've never done anything like this. I have about a half a dozen pieces at this point.

Rolf


----------

